# electronic gauges



## zbgto (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a 04 silver A4 does any body know what there is for the oil pressure.
Are cant even find a oil light.Also can you enter the diagnostic display to check temp and volts while driving. thanks :confused


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

No oil pressure guage or volt meter. The oil pressure is monitored by the computer system and displays an warning with oil can icon in the trip computer window. Some owners are looking at the guage pod options that can be installed in the center console.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

yea i cant belive this dont have a oil pressure or volt gauge....go figure???????? any body know were they sell a gauge and mounting pod kit that complete with sending units and hardwear????? please e mail me with any info, thanks :cheers


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Try this out
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=251&highlight=coolant+temp
I think using this method, you can at least verify that oil pressure exists :confused


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

thanks, i will try it today ,but i was looking for a gauge kit so i can monitor the volts and pressure at a glance, i must be old school because i makes me crazy not haveing them.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry not to hack this thread, but i can not believe there is no automatic door lock button! I know when U put the car in park or in gear it locks or unlocks etc. I think there should be a button to do it manually other that on the door itself. There are many aftermarket places that can install a device and a switch to do it. I think Im gonna have to look in to it. Just from a safety standpoint i feel its worth it.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

That's a feature I like, too. My wife's GMC Envoy does it, and my 1995 ROadmaster Wagon had it, too. If you have electrical know-how, and can get a hold of the GTO Fleet Service Manuals (FSM), I'm sure you could do it yourself. In theory, it should be a very simple switch to create & tie in.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

SDMF Jon said:


> That's a feature I like, too. My wife's GMC Envoy does it, and my 1995 ROadmaster Wagon had it, too. If you have electrical know-how, and can get a hold of the GTO Fleet Service Manuals (FSM), I'm sure you could do it yourself. In theory, it should be a very simple switch to create & tie in.


 when you pull up to unlock it, it automaticly unlocks the other door.


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm sorry, I'm not celar on what you meant. When you pull up what?


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

on the door lock itself


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh, OK, gotcha.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

flht3 said:


> when you pull up to unlock it, it automaticly unlocks the other door.


He means that when u grab the tab on the top of the door it locks/unlocks. I am aware of that like i said, I would like a seperate push button where u can do it like a button next to the power window switches. Thats why i dont understand why they didnt do it. That feature is prob in 99.9% of cars.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

BLACKTHUNDERGTO said:


> He means that when u grab the tab on the top of the door it locks/unlocks. I am aware of that like i said, I would like a seperate push button where u can do it like a button next to the power window switches. Thats why i dont understand why they didnt do it. That feature is prob in 99.9% of cars.


but that's just another thing that makes our cars different from the other 99.9 % of cars on the road, it's a sports car not a family station wagon. Sounds like you shoulda bought a magnum R/T


----------



## speed_demon_freak (Aug 2, 2004)

Check this out.


http://hp.autometer.com/products/nexus/index.html


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

that was different


----------



## speed_demon_freak (Aug 2, 2004)

Everyone is talking about the gauge pod with the factory colored gauges in it. I would like to see those gauges instead.


----------

